# Anyone used a Portable Wheel Balancer?



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

As title really,

After buying the Sealey tyre changer was looking at one of these to compliment.


----------



## tones61 (Aug 21, 2011)

use the same in work,we find better results with this than the £4k digi one at kwikfit, :buffer:


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

tones61 said:


> use the same in work,we find better results with this than the £4k digi one at kwikfit, :buffer:


:doublesho Really? If thats the case going to be ordering one asap.


----------



## john90 (Nov 22, 2012)

Sorry can't help with this but was wondering how you found the tyre changer as brother ordered one yesterday.

Cheers
John


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Never knew these existed ? Anyone add any info and cost to this ? How it works etc


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

john90 said:


> Sorry can't help with this but was wondering how you found the tyre changer as brother ordered one yesterday.
> 
> Cheers
> John


Brilliant!! You must bolt it to the floor or it wont be much good.
I got big bolts form Homebase, Drilled into the floor put in plugs so i can unscew it and move it to the corner of the garage when not in use.
If doing alloys you will need one of the alloy manual bars off Ebay, the one i got was 72 quid delivered but made light work of changing my tyres.


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

slineclean said:


> Never knew these existed ? Anyone add any info and cost to this ? How it works etc


Around 50 quid delivered. Place the wheel onto the balancer and then add weights to get the bubble in the middle.


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

So your looking to be able to change and refit tyre and balancing yourself?


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

slineclean said:


> So your looking to be able to change and refit tyre and balancing yourself?


Well the tyre removing and refitting went well
Thought i would give the balancing a go, When i had a motorbike a few of us clubbed together and brought a motorcycle tyre changer and balancer the balancer worked well but its to small for car wheels.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Not sure it would work so well for car wheels. I think a 'proper' machine tells you to place the weights near the spokes or near the inside as well?


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

These type of wheel balancers are a little old but absolutely BRILLIANT !! I used to have a Metzeler one called a track-side balancer ..

It uses old style technology but there is nothing to go wrong with them !! It cannot loose calibration like a dynamic balancer can..

Simplicity is the key here and with a little practice you will get 100% perfection when balancing your wheels plus the satisfaction of doing it yourself !!

I used to do a lot of motorcycle wheels with my one and found it more accurate than dynamic electronic machines !

Plus when changing tyres at the race track on the bikes it ensured everything was spot on for the next session..

Could you please provide the link for where you are getting it from ? Might just have to have one ! My old one got lent out never to be returned .....


----------



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## Richiesips (May 29, 2010)

But wouldn't this only balance that static out of the wheel on a single plane and not remove the couple out of balance?


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

ChuckH said:


> These type of wheel balancers are a little old but absolutely BRILLIANT !! I used to have a Metzeler one called a track-side balancer ..
> 
> It uses old style technology but there is nothing to go wrong with them !! It cannot loose calibration like a dynamic balancer can..
> 
> ...


So you used it on car and motorcycle wheels?

I found a few on Ebay, come in at 49 delivered.:thumb:


----------



## tones61 (Aug 21, 2011)

hi george,dont know if me pm got to you as im not a member,so>

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

hi mate,yes its easy to use,place it on level ground/or check for bubble being in middle of gauge,think its self leveling anyway,
remove old weight from wheel,place wheel onto balancer facing upwards(wheel centre/cap removed)
place weights on upper rim until bubble back in middle,>>>
tap on weights for steel wheels,stick on for alloys,with alloys stick on inside behind spokes directly behind where they were on top!,put wheel on balancer to re check,

really only takes 30sec to a min to do a wheel,and great results,
weights are dear to buy,
i "obtain" mine from my ex kwikfit guys,in exchange for drinks and biscuits,

pop into any smaller tyre fitting places and offer small cash to buy a few,

hope this helps matey,

cheers,tones,:driver:


----------

